# 6 new additions to my 59 bottle collection.



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jan 15, 2011)

Today I aquired a amber one gallon clorox bottle, a Royal Trademark Full Measure one quart canning jar,a Double Safety small canning jar, a Serpis Alcoy bottle, a 30 Phenolax Wafers UpJohn bottle, and a Atlas E - Z  Seal canning jar.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the new acquisitions! I've dug some of those Phenolax wafer bottles, I think they are circa 1920 pieces and are pretty attractive bottles. Depending on your location I figure that digging for bottles is not particularly viable right now but when warmer weather hits you should try hiking along creeks and rivers in your area in search of dumpsites and loose bottles. This hobby is great fun and excellent exercise!


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jan 15, 2011)

My half gallon amber clorox bottle is just like that one.
  http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-CLOROX-Glass-Jug-Brown-Amber-64-oz-/350277911911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item518e30c567


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 15, 2011)

Now Thats a Clorox!!![]


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jan 15, 2011)

I just aquired a one gallon Justerini & Brooks Ltd rre blended scoytch whisky.
 it is 86 American proof. 
  http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-J-B-Rare-Scotch-Whisky-Collectors-Bottle-/130465390520?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6057dfb8
 Mine is just like that one but empty.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 15, 2011)

Rick, that's not very puce....you have to get a puce one.  By the way Jet, it sounds like canning jars like you.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 15, 2011)

I got a nice 16 oz Clorox from a construction guy.. even has the rubber cork in it!


----------



## madman (Jan 15, 2011)

MAN,  IVE DUG TONS OF THOSE CLOROX BOTTLES, SAVED ONE ,THE REST MUST BE DESTROYED!  NICE SCORES ON THE OTHERS!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Rick, that's not very puce....you have to get a puce one.  By the way Jet, it sounds like canning jars like you.


 

 I do have one I have to find it [8D]


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jan 16, 2011)

When I get back to virginia I need to use a washcloth and cleam the calicum stain off my amber half gallon clorox jug and flll it up with soapy water and let it soak for a couplt of hours.


----------



## mindmaster (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys,
 Have you ever seen a clear Purex bottle ???I have one. Most all I have ever seen were brown.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice Clorox for sure! [] I never seen the green one amber mostly.


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 3, 2011)

i have a super rare yellow one. only seen shards of others ...lmao....[]


----------

